# Sponsors needed plzzzzz



## shadowpain1691 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've sent this e-mail out to a few places, can anyone in here help in any way with donations or possible sponsors??

To whom it may concern, 

Hello I'd like to take a few moments of your time & hopefully you can help me out in someway. I am new to the Paracord world but being a creative person I've learned the basics quickly. The reason I'm writing to you is to ask for help. I am a single father that has been jobless. My 13 yr old daughter has just gotten accepted into a traveling cheer leading team. The cost tho is very expensive. So I'm trying to help her find sponsorships. I also had the idea of making team color & logo Paracord bracelets, lanyards, & key fobs to give out to all coaches & cheer leaders. Also to make them for fund raising to help cover the costs of uniforms, choreography, any traveling, gym practice costs, etc. any help in donations you could offer in the form of supplies or money would be greatly appreciated. Or if you could forward this to someone or give me information for any people that may be able to help in making my daughters dream come true along with the dreams of the team would mean so much. Thank you in advance for all & any help you might be able to offer.
Sincerely, Jeff Stafford


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Jeff. The big problem with donating to an unknown person is nobody can be assured this is the real reason for the money, or is this just a slick way to separate someone from their money? Because we here have been ripped off many times beforehand, the request for money or donations is strictly prohibited. I wish you the best of luck, and I hope some local or civic organizations in your area may help you with your requests.


----------



## shadowpain1691 (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you & gotcha. Yeah money wise there's paperwork involved.


----------

